# Salt Fork 7-6 Flathead



## Fishatic16 (Jun 19, 2016)

I’m from Akron.Myself and a couple of buddies of mine are heading to salt fork tomorrow on my boat. I’ve never really fished that lake before and was looking for a few tips to get us started. I know you want about 6-8 fow and live bait or cut bait is the best. Would you suggest a suspended presentation or tight line? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## juggerman (Jun 12, 2012)

Fishatic16 said:


> I’m from Akron.Myself and a couple of buddies of mine are heading to salt fork tomorrow on my boat. I’ve never really fished that lake before and was looking for a few tips to get us started. I know you want about 6-8 fow and live bait or cut bait is the best. Would you suggest a suspended presentation or tight line? Any information would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


I've done decent by the stone house or behind the ranger station...on bottom ..but that's me..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Just wanted to say we took the kids out to the main beach Thursday and the water felt like
it should be in a hot tub. In 20 minutes we packed back up and left.


----------



## Fishatic16 (Jun 19, 2016)

We went out this morning around 5 am and fished until 2 pm and caught 6 channels between the 3 of us. The water was 86 degrees and yes very warm. It was a good day to get out and glad it wasn’t 90+ degrees like it has been. We will try another time to get the flatheads. Thanks for the info


----------

